# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα Philips FC9102 2000W

## Antonis_B

Παιδιά καλησπέρα!Καλή εβδομάδα και καλή Σαρακοστή!
Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με την Philips FC9102 ηλεκρική σκούπα και πιο συγκεκριμένα δεν ανάβει...την άνοιξα,ελεγξα τα καρβουνάκια του μοτέρ,τα οποία φαίνονται εντάξει,μέτρησα το καλώδιο αλλά όταν μετράω τάση στα άκρα του μοτέρ βρίσκω 110V...είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?Δεν θα έπρεπε να μετράω 220V?Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και ελπίζω στη βοήθειά σας...

----------


## GSR600

Το μοτερ το δοκιμασες αν δουλευει κατευθειαν?

----------


## xsterg

το καλωδιο ειναι οκ? τι ταση φαιρνει στο καλωδιο οπως μπαινει στην συσκευη? ο διακοπτης ειναι οκ?

----------


## Antonis_B

Παιδιά καλημέρα!Μέτρησα το καλώδιο όπως καταλήγει στην άκρη του  καρουλιού και βρήκα 220V,στη συνέχεια μέτρησα την άκρη του καλωδίου στην  είσοδο της πλακέτας όπου και εκεί βρήκα 220V.Μετά μέτρησα την έξοδο της  πλακέτας καθως και τους ακροδέκτες στην είσοδο του μοτέρ οπου βρήκα τα  εξής: α)με το μοτερ αποσυνδεμένο η πλακέτα μου έβγαζε 70V περίπου,το  ίδιο μέτραγα και στους ακροδέκτες. β)με το μοτερ συνδεμένο μέτραγα  100-110V στην έξοδο της πλακέτας και επίσης 100-110V στους ακροδέκτες  πάνω στο μοτέρ. Ο διακόπτης λειτουργεί σωστά(Ω όταν είναι πατημένος,ΜΩ  όταν είναι ξεπατημένος)...Θα δοκιμάσω το μοτερ βάζοντας του κατευθείαν  τάση μέσα στην ημέρα.O προβληματισμός μου είναι ο εξής:δεν θα έπρεπε να  μετράω στην είσοδο του μοτερ 220V?Αυτη η τάση αναγράφεται πάνω στο  μοτέρ..

----------


## diony

Μη βιαστείς να δώσεις 230 βολτ στο μοτέρ αν δεν εξασφαλίσεις ότι κάπου είναι στερεωμένο , μπορεί να σου κάνει ζημιά

----------

FILMAN (25-02-15)

----------


## FILMAN

Η πλακέτα μεταβάλλει την τάση που πάει προς το μοτέρ (αν και έχει τη μορφή παλμών τους οποίους δεν μετράνε σωστά τα κοινά ψηφιακά πολύμετρα). Σε κάθε περίπτωση ακόμα και με 110V στα άκρα του το μοτέρ έπρεπε να γυρίζει. Μήπως να ξαναδείς τα καρβουνάκια; Κοίτα και γενικότερα τα τυλίγματα του μοτέρ για διακοπές.

----------


## mariosmfj

Φιλε μου μαλλον τα 110 βολτ που μετρας δεν ειναι πραγματικα.
Δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις το Τραιακ της πλακετας.

----------

